# My turning may be over.



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 1, 2012)

I hope I'm wrong but it looks like I might never turn again. :frown:
The day after Thanksgiving I had what is called a transient ischemic attack. For those who don't know what that is you might be more familiar with the terms "Stroke Warning, Pre-Stroke or  Mini-Stroke" Usually the symptoms go away after a short while but in my case, which is a rare one according to the Doctors, the symptoms linger and may or may not ever go away. Currently I'm having a lot of trouble with short term memory and holding things and controlling things with my left hand and since I am left handed this is a major problem. I am scheduled to have physical therapy 3 times a week and I hope it helps. At least I have my cats to keep the depression at bay.

If you can spare a prayer I sure could use one.

If you have not had a physical in a few years and you are over 40 please get one and listen to what your doctor tells you.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 1, 2012)

Hope you get better. Just don't show any signs of weakness to your cats or they may take over the house. :cat:


----------



## randyrls (Dec 1, 2012)

Praying for your full recovery.

Remember dogs have masters, cats have staff!


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 1, 2012)

Prayers sent! Hope you get to feeling better and please keep us up to date


----------



## redbulldog (Dec 1, 2012)

Praying for you, also like to get updates!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 1, 2012)

My prayers are with you for a complete recovery real soon.I woke up one morning 
years ago with a lit stroke.My wife hadn't been home two weeks from a bad stroke on the left side.So it wasn't hard to know what was going on.Thank the Lord there was nothing left from it.Just what i ask for you.Bless you all the way.


----------



## John Den (Dec 1, 2012)

My prayers and thoughts are with you for your complete recovery.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 1, 2012)

My prayer sent.

Ray


----------



## Lenny (Dec 1, 2012)

Keep the faith! When my Dad had his first stroke in his early 60's it took him awhile, 2 years or more to get adjusted to the meds and such, But even with limited use of his left hand and an occasional short circuit in how his brain worked (he would see the hands of a clock moving counter clockwise and was forever turning screws the wrong way, etc.) He worked and found a way to compensate and continue doing he things he loved ....  which at that point was restoring old cars, or as he called it ... "Resuscitating" them!   
Hope things turn around for you very soon!


----------



## gallianp (Dec 1, 2012)

praying for complete restoration of health.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Dec 1, 2012)

My prayers will go out to you and your family.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wishing you all the best Scott and I hope you can get back to normal soon.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Our Prayers be with you and hope for a full recovery.


----------



## markgum (Dec 1, 2012)

praying for a quick full recovery.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 1, 2012)

Scott you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Dec 1, 2012)

Best Wishes and Prayers on the way.


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 1, 2012)

My prayer is for your complete recovery


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 1, 2012)

TIA's are scary Scott!! But they are also treatable and preventable! After you do what the doc's tell you...go make a pen. Praying for ya!!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 1, 2012)

We are rooting for you Scott. Keep the faith things will turn out better.


----------



## Monty (Dec 1, 2012)

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## corian king (Dec 1, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you for a full recovery.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 1, 2012)

Saying prayers and sending good thoughts for a complete and speedy recovery.

No holiday outfit is complete without a few cat hairs.


----------



## Tom T (Dec 1, 2012)

We are praying for you.  Therapy is very important. Please just do it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 1, 2012)

Doctors do amazing things, don't ever give up hope, prayers are with you.


----------



## asyler (Dec 1, 2012)

you're in my prayers..


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your ordeal Scott!  We have experienced this in our family a couple times over the past year. We are finding that with a little persistent work, the brain is a sophisticated and amazing thing. It can re-map and reconnect. Glad you have access to some rehabilitation therapy. Keep at it and try to stay positive. Many of the initial effects can be slowly overcome.  I hope to see a pen from you in the future.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 2, 2012)

Sent


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 2, 2012)

Physical therapy will help you a lot.  I had a traumatic brain injury about 4 years ago and had to learn to talk again without a stutter, regain my short term memory and work my way through medications until one worked for debilitating migraines.  Physical therapy and doing puzzles like crosswords, find the word, suduko, and card games helped re a lot.  I no longer stutter, my migraines are few and far between and I was able to return to work.  Do all of the exercises and continue to challenge yourself mentally.  Glenn is right about the brain being able to recover.  I wish you a slow but steady recovery and don't sell your tools just yet or decide anything until you have had a good amount of time to recover to your best ability.


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Dec 2, 2012)

Prayers sent! Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## tim self (Dec 2, 2012)

May you be blessed with a complete recovery.  Prayers for you.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Dec 2, 2012)

Praying for a full recovery. 

Don't get too down. I have seen people with no legs run a marathon - People paint beautiful painting with their toes. You'll turn again!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 2, 2012)

May God bless   and heal you.............


----------



## jscola (Dec 2, 2012)

Prayers are sent


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 2, 2012)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## ToddMR (Dec 2, 2012)

Hang in there.  Praying for a full recovery for you.


----------



## Old Lar (Dec 2, 2012)

Prayers going out for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 2, 2012)

Hoping for the best.

  -Barry


----------



## el_d (Dec 2, 2012)

Prayers for you my friend......

 Cats with masking tape on there feet are freekin hilarious.


----------



## mpmopc (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a friend (87 yrs) he had 3 strokes in Jan 2012. They sent him to a nursing home for rehab (6 months). His left side was affected and his memory and speech has been affected. He is in a wheel chair. I developed a lathe stand with his help that you can turn from a chair, and wheel chair (Delta & Jet minis). He now turns everyday and is turning gifts for his kids,grand kids, and great grand kids. I get him out to do public demo's, and club meetings. Don't give up just come up with ways of doing things. Will be praying for you. Phil


----------



## plano_harry (Dec 2, 2012)

Scott, I will pray for your full recovery.

Harry


----------



## 76winger (Dec 2, 2012)

Prayers sent. Do your part and do the therapy to the best of your ability. Then, Lord willing, you'll be able to return to your turning.


----------



## kenspens (Dec 2, 2012)

prayers for you and for god to help you and to heal you!  here is a resource you might look at  it is called hbot it is used in healing the body by the use of hybaric medicine and has helped save many ppl you can look it up on youtube  type in hbot in the search bar  many conditions are helped and even successfully treated even stroke here is another website that may lead you to find more info that may help you!


----------



## kenspens (Dec 2, 2012)

that website is called www.oxygenhealth.com


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 2, 2012)

*Thank you*

I am truly overwhelmed by all of the support from you guys. You all helped me to realize that I have the capacity to overcome this setback and you've given me the push that I needed to stop feeling sorry for myself and make recovery my number 1 priority. My first therapy session is tomorrow morning and I'll be going Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays for a 1 hour session each day. I will also have daily exercises to do and it's going to be hard but it's also going to be done.

Thank you for the encouragement, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Tom T (Dec 2, 2012)

We are still praying.
Thank you for your reply.
You have lots of friends in the IAP.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 3, 2012)

*First session*

OUCH!

I am hurting. 

We went through the evaluations and found that my left arm only has 38% of the strength that my right arm does (not good when you are a lefty) the left leg has 73% of the strength of my right. They gave me a funny looking pen to write with (might be a market in these) and we discussed the goals and milestones for rehab. I think this girl loves to hurt men cause she beat me up pretty bad but she is also very pleasant to look at and we're going to arm wrestle a little on Wednesday so I guess I'm going to stick around. We only worked out for 20 minutes but it feels like it was longer. Home exercises are stretching, curling and holding a 1 lb weight, and squeezing a "grip ball". She says the best is yet to come. I sure hope so.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 3, 2012)

Pic of pen please?

The first therapy sucks.  Keep at it.  It might not get much easier for a while but it will get less painful. After my dad's stroke he was not expected to walk ever again.  In fact he was told that by a PT guy.  A young lady fresh out of PT school ignored the guy and he was not only walking in 6 seeks he was walking on his own without support.  The right therapist and self determination will get you where you need to go, but you have to do what they tell you even if their methods are reminiscent of the Spanish Inquisition. 

I just started therapy for my back and I hurt too.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Dec 3, 2012)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> ...
> 
> If you can spare a prayer I sure could use one.
> 
> If you have not had a physical in a few years and you are over 40 please get one and listen to what your doctor tells you.



Prayers are something I never run short of.  Hope your recovery is fast and complete.


----------



## raar25 (Dec 3, 2012)

Prayer sent  for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for you.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 3, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Pic of pen please?



Here it the 2 types they gave me to try.

PenAgain Pens and Pencils

Evo.Pen Ergonomic Pens


----------



## Haynie (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually tried that first type when I tore up my wrist.  I never could get use to it.  The second though, might be a good idea.


----------



## bhesson (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for you and your amily


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 5, 2012)

*A little Progress*

Well,

Another session completed and I think I can see a little progress. First off, I don't feel like I've been hit by a truck. Secondly, I have feeling beginning to return to my left hand. I can feel my pinky, ring finger, part of my middle finger and the heel and palm of my hand. The rest still has that "pins n' needless feeling" but even that is progress.  I also learned that arm wrestling with a pretty therapist is fun :biggrin:. Unfortunately she's young enough to be my daughter and she's married 

On the path to recovery one must take many small steps, I've taken a few now and will continue.


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 5, 2012)

That's awesome! Glad to hear there is improvement :biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Dec 5, 2012)

Years ago I broke my wrist. For awhile, after surgery, getting my fingers to even twitch was like an excercise in bending spoons with your mind! It takes time but each step in the right direction is a positive sign. 

Wishing you patience, perseverance and plenty of the cute little girl holding your hand! :wink:


----------



## Fishinbo (Dec 6, 2012)

Continued prayers for your full recovery.  
Remain steadfast in your faith.  


__________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 14, 2012)

*More progress*

More progress. The feeling has returned to my left hand but I do have episodes of the tingly feelings that come and go. Therapist thinks there might be a bit of carpel tunnel going on so I'm scheduled for a test on that. Strength is increasing on the left side and now we're working on range of motion, dexterity / hand-eye coordination and of course continued strength training. Funny how heavy a 1 or 2 pound weight is when you try to hold it at arms length for a prolonged period of time. She says I'll be ready for the endless pool in a couple of weeks. She also said that my progress is ahead of the predicted schedule and if I can maintain my current attitude she thinks I'll be 100% by mid March instead of the projected beginning of May that the preliminary tests indicated.

Thank you all for the encouragement, It IS making a difference.


----------

